# Hiya!!!



## LorniMac (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Y'all,

I'm just new to all of this so please bear with me.

A friend of mine told me to come on here and have a wee look around, and thats exactly what i'm doing! 

I must be honest and tell you i'm looking for a TT Roadster (225) from 2000 onwards. I'm willing to pay up to £7k for the car obviously depending on condition etc. I live in Glasgow but I can travel prety easily to anywhere really.
I have no colour preference EXCEPT GREEN :lol: :lol: ! LOL.
Would be great to hear of anyone selling any, I have obv already had a wee look on here for them!

Thanks all,

LorniMac xxx :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi lorni and welcome to the TTF

have you had a look in the FS section, should get a good example for that price

good luck and keep us informed

Paul


----------



## LorniMac (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Paul,

Yeah i've had a wee look on here, I'll just keep on looking, see what comes up 

Thanks
Lx


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  happy wee looking.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome find the right TT then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

good luck with yer wee look.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi and Welcome,

Can get some well loved TT's in the for sale section.

I am in Glasgow too.


----------



## LorniMac (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww thanks all for your welcome, sweet.

Lv L xxxxxxx


----------

